# Sacred Text Archive



## Xue Sheng (Aug 20, 2010)

There is a lot of information and writings here on various religions


IMO, this is a great website


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice. Thanks!


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 20, 2010)

What, no Flying Spaghetti Monster? Or invisible Pink Unicorn?


----------



## Indagator (Nov 7, 2010)

Awesome, thanks! This site has the entire Summa Theologica on it - a must read for anybody interested in Catholic theology or Western philosophy. It's actually very simple. concise, logical and easy to understand as well which makes it rather unique in it's field - even amongst Aquinas' own work - I have a copy of Summa Contra Gentiles, and honestly, the Summa Theologica is much easier to follow than the latter!

I digress, however. Thank you, Xue Sheng!


----------

